# Horizontal scrollbar for multiple select box



## whoopy_whale (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a multiple select box in a webpage.The data is populated dynamically into it...When the data is long,the select box also elongates and doesn't look good on the page.
Is there a way to add a horizontal scrollbar to the multiple select box?

Help plz...


----------



## whoopy_whale (Feb 9, 2007)

Got the answer here...*www.codeproject.com/jscript/WithHorizontalScrollbar.asp


----------

